# Job help - Cabin Crew



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Since i was little i always wanted to work for an airline as cabin crew! I knew at my heaviest that it was never going to happen... However since my weight loss I've been thinking about it more and more. So yesterday i did some research and i seem to fit every requirement except for one or two... the first being my weight needs to be in proportion to my height i am assuming that they mean a BMI of 25 or below or that your body at least looks like your in proportion... i am currently 13st 10 and have a BMI of 31 (I'm 5'6) and a size 16 (or thereabouts) I think its safe to assume that this is still too much. The thing is though i am pretty happy the way i am now, i never wanted to be tiny and i wanted to keep some curves, a size 14 would be a dream but I'm not sure I'll get to a BMI of 25 or below now. The other is to pass a fitness test... of which i completely see the point after all if anything ever went wrong its you that has to be there to help... the swimming i can do easily swim 25 metres and tread water for a minute, but whilst i go to the gym i wouldn't say i was physically fit as such.. i do 20 minutes on each cardio machine (bike, Treadmill, Crosstrainer) but still dont think its enough.

Does anyone have any advice or know any cabin crew so that i can get a good idea about they needed to do, so i can get an idea of what i am aiming for.

Bekie


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Bekie, 

I don't work for an airline but I work part of the week at Stansted and see the cabin crews coming and going all the time. I would say that a reasonable number of the cabin crew for the low cost airlines are size 14-16 so it's definitely worth going and speaking to them. If you can meet the fitness requirements (a lot of slim people may not be as fit as you) you'll hopefully stand a good chance. 

Good luck with it. 

cathie x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Bekie,

I don't work for an airline or at an airport, but I do travel all the time for work (approx every 2 weeks) on a lot of different airlines and I would say it's not out of the question but it might be a case of picking your airline quite carefully as well. Some of them (eg Easyjet, Virgin, and the Asian airlines spring to mind) seem to have more universally young, slim, 'sexy' looking crew if you know what I mean, others (eg BA, the American airlines such as United, American Airlines etc, Finnair - I travel to Helsinki a lot!) have a more balanced mix of crew and I would say many of them would be a size 14-16 at least (I'm a size 16 myself so I know what I'm comparing with)

I think BMI is probably less important than your overall 'look' - does your body look in proportion (a lot of this is to do with dressing well/appropriately for your shape too...) and your fitness level. 

I'd say there's certainly no harm in contacting a few airlines and giving it a go though - if you could get through to the selection process at least you would know what you are aiming for and whether it's realistic to go for it right now or whether you need to lose a bit more weight/tone up a bit more. Incidentally, I'm not a personal trainer either - but at my gym they are always telling me to mix cardio work (eg the bike, treadmill etc) with weights for toning - you might want to check with your gym to get some advice on this - could make a difference....

Also, if you don't meet the requirements at first for cabin crew, you could perhaps look at getting a ground based role with one of the airlines, getting to know the HR people and how it all works etc, and then build up to cabin crew over time as you get fitter - I bet it's much easier to move to cabin crew once you are actually working for the airline...just a thought

Good luck!
Laura


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Bekie

My Sister used to be Cabin Crew for British Airways for 10 years prior to having her children so she gave up flying about 4 years ago.  She was a pursor by the time she left.  

If you choose to fly with someone like BA you have to look "perfect" (my sister got the looks in our family!  ) she is a size 10, 5ft 9 tall, very dark brown hair and really stunning.  They are so particular about your appearance that they have standard issue nail polish, lipstick, tights everything so that everyone looks the same.

However, if you choose one of the other airlines then as Cathie says they have crew of all shapes and sizes (within reason) and so you should be fine at a size 14. 

Go for your dream hun! Life's too short for what if's! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gosh - thats quite depressing Mandy really isn't it?

You'd like to think these companies have moved on a bit by now.

I was offerred a job with BA - to begin the cabin crew training in1992 - exactly the same week I got offered my OT degree so went for that. But one thing I do remember is they were concerned about a long scar I have on my throat from a thyroid op. How blooming ridiculous!!

They should all be proud to have you Becki!!!! Go for it I say


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know if BA have lowered their standards recently or something, but certainly the crew I've had on quite a few recent flights have been far from perfect looking! 
Although it's true about the standard nailpolish, tights etc. A friend of mine who was crew for American Airlines said they even had standard issue perfume!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Beckie ... It might be worth applying for Application forms, some come with criteria included so they aren't wasting time with interviews etc. I did this years ago! Did the course but jibbed out at the swimming, major phobia of mine


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Bekie
I used to work at Heathrow, but not for an airline.
Most of the airlines have some criteria for weight/BMI - on the grounds that you have to be able to get along an aisle etc easily to be safe, which is fair enough.  Many then go on to look for perfect shapes, but not all are so picky about precisely how you look.  I think alot of the american airlines are more relaxed, they're more relaxed generally about uniform - for example they let their women crew wear trousers whereas have you ever seen a virgin stewardess in anything but a pencil skirt? 

I do know someone who applied for Virgin and was turned down specifically because of her size - ie proportions - she had very big hips - what they said was something along the lines of it being a uniformed position and they couldn't cope with non-standard sizes. 
Which is not really why and she knew it, as loads of uniformed jobs, including the one we were in at the time, have people of all shapes and sizes to cater for.  They definitely have a 'look' they like to employ, but I think it's more about proportions than skinniness. 

good luck honey!

Claire x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Bekie

When we lived down South DH worked quite closely with Virgin Airlines (he's a career's advisor) and he has said that they are one of the most 'rigorous' when it comes to their entrance criterea.  He agrees that most airlines all have different criterea, so it'll simply be down to the airline you're applying to. 

In terms of fitness, not only will you have the swimming min 25metres, but Virgin would (or used to) test you on the bleeper run (running between 2 points within a set time). You would need to get to level 5 or 6 in this - sorry no idea what that actually is.  He also said apart from that, as long as you have good general fitness in that you go to the gym regularly etc you should be fine.  Almost as important as the fitness will be their 'tests' - these may be role play etc which will look at your team work abilities etc.  Apparently more people are weeded out of these than the fitness tests.

He didn't really have much to say on the BMI issue (he's a bloke, bet he doesn't even know what it is!  ).

Good luck

Claire


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you for all your help   I am going to work on my swimming, fitness and go back into customer services for a while before i apply then hopefully my proportion will be more in keeping with what they are looking for, my tummy/arms seem to be my problem areas, am about to start with the weights soon and so hoping that say in 6 months time i'll be more ready  

Bekie


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Bekie just keep your eye on the prize hun! 

Axxx


----------

